# Spontaneous Separation of 5D3 from 70-200 II??



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2013)

Colleagues: A strange and unpleasant event befell me. I had my 70-200 II on my 5D3, with a BR strap attached to the tripod-collar, so the camera body was not weight-bearing. Abruptly and with no warning the camera fell off and hit the ground. Minor damage, coulda been a lot worse. I can think of only 3 possible causes:
a) I had not correctly locked the camera onto the lens' bayonet mount.
b) I had somehow hit the lens-release button on the body inadvertently.
c) flange or bayonet locking defect.
I am a very experienced daily shooter and (a) is too humiliating for me to accept.
Anything like this ever happen to anyone here? My guess is (b), but what are your thoughts? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2013)

Inspect the pin on the camera body and the hole in the lens that matches it for damage. That pin going into the hole in the lens mount is what locks it in place, and if its not set in place properly, the lens can disconnect.

Either it was not locked in place, or you somehow pushed the button to unlock it, or you have damage, which can be seen.

If the lens is locking in place every time when you test it, I'd suspect that it somehow was not fully latched.


----------



## Menace (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear your misfortune - I think it might be reason b


----------



## J.R. (Oct 26, 2013)

This is not really unheard of. Martin Bailey has an excellent solution for this ... Well worth a read -

http://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 26, 2013)

layer 8 error.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2013)

Leider, ich verstehe nicht "layer 8 error" -- bitte zu erklaren? Danke sehr.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Leider, ich verstehe nicht "layer 8 error" -- bitte zu erklaren? Danke sehr.





means user error:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_8

you either accidently pushed the button or it was not correctly locked from the start.

the EF bajonett is not that new, it doesn´t unlock suddenly.
and as you have not noticed any problems after the accident with the lock mechanism, it is sure not a problem with the lock mechanism.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 26, 2013)

On that note I'd be happy if the lens release button had a place for a cross pin; My 24-70 took a header once and my 70-200 nearly did. 

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2013)

My guess is 'b'. Happened to me twice in quick succession with my gripped 5DII, the first time I thought maybe 'a' but not twice. It happened when I added the 2xII behind the 70-200 II, and that changed the center of mass of the combo such that the lens release was pointing slightly upwards, and apparently hit the belt loop of my jeans (reinforced by the leather belt underneath it). Fortunately, the camera was cosmetically undamaged despite a fall from waist level to pavement, twice! It functioned perfectly fine, with one exception – all of my AFMA values shifted by about 10 units to the negative. Something to check after drop, even if everything seems okay.

That happened when I was still using Manfrotto plates, and the Blackrapid strap was connected to a FastenR-T1 through the RC2 plate on the lens collar. Since switching over to the Arca Swiss system, the Blackrapid lug is attached to a small 1" clamp with Loctite, and I can adjust the position of the clamp along the lens plate to balance the rig appropriately – there has not been a reoccurrence.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 26, 2013)

It happened to me twice in one day a couple of weeks ago, while attached to my 300 f/2.8 and using a Black Rapid RS-7. The first time I was taking it out of my rucksack, it detached itself, hit the end of the boot on the minibus we were travelling in, then landed back side down on gravel, so a relatively soft landing, but it did scratch the screen. The second time, I had checked it was connected five seconds earlier, but it still detached as soon as I let go. Luckily, it landed on the quick release plate and that took most of the force, taking a gouge out of it, plus a few scratches on the battery grip, no marks on the body. The day before, it had partly disconnected a couple of times and I only realised when the shutter didn't respond (luckily I was just checking exposure). Ironically, as soon as I attached the BR strap through the Canon one on the body, it didn't do it again, almost as if it knew . It seemed to be shooting fine afterwards, although I don't have any AFMA set on the MkIII, as I haven't seemed to need it (I also haven't got around to testing it).


----------



## ish_k (Oct 26, 2013)

I have had something similar with my 5d II with the 70-200 II using the 2.0 III extender. I used to wear that combo where the strap was mounted to the camera and the tripod colar was stuffed behind my belt. At a certain point it suddenly separated. It took me a while to figure out what happened. But in the end I could reproduce the situation. I had the tripod colar turned fo 45 degrees to the left and that seemed to cause enough friction to work on the release to separate. I did reproduce it like a douzen times (to make sure I was not going insane). Once I turned the tripod colar to its normal postion it did not happen any more. 
So in short, I made a mental not to buy a new strap with lens protection and not to wear it like that any more as the friction I put on the lens somehow unlocks the lens.

Not sure if it helps, but just sharing my experience.


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

please do not be to hard on yourself. This has happened to me several times, both with 7D body and 5D II. It never happened with the 1DX. I had more "spontaneous releases" when combined with an extender , especially with the 2X III.

For me, I carry the combo on BR strap and I think that during walking, I gentle touch the release button with out knowing it . That combined with the mass of lens/exntender combo is apparently enough to release it

Hope this helps

Ben


----------



## AlanK (Oct 26, 2013)

It has happened to me with my gripped 7D and 70-200 2.8 II with 2x extender II. The setup was hanging from by BR sport. Somehow the extender release was pushed and the body and extender fell to the ground while the lens was still hanging from the strap. Luckily the grip hit some soft ground and there was no evidence of damage. Since I know the setup had positive lock when I put it together, it must have been the way I was holding the assembly against my hip with my right hand that caused it to happen. I haven't used the extender and strap together since then; it could have been much worse.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 27, 2013)

I had a 1.4x extender on, first time, I think the extender was still attached to the body, the second time it wasn't.


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 27, 2013)

It happened with my 24-70 attached. at an event none the less!. I framed a shot and noticed no response with the focus. I checked my AF/MF switch and it fell off the body. seems that the lens lock tab is too close to the zoom ring for me. after that episode I always check from time to time if my lens is locked down. especially my 70-200 when mounted by the tripod collar.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 28, 2013)

Would be good if Canon could design some kind of a lock mechanism to prevent pressing the lens release button by accident.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 28, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Would be good if Canon could design some kind of a lock mechanism to prevent pressing the lens release button by accident.



I'd like that too, in the meantime I'd be happy with an option for a much stiffer spring behind the current button; I'd be happy to pay a nickel for the part the next time I spent hundreds sending bodies back for service.

Jim


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 30, 2013)

Similar case but very different, I was doing the dirty "lens barely not locked in" trick on my 5DII once to prevent the camera from auto adjusting the Aperture in video mode. I had neglicted the fact that the lens was not locked in and at one point I needed to shift focus and whack, I didn't have a proper grip and dropped my 35mm lens... luckily it just dented the mount and the optics/AF are totally fine. But to say, at least in your case it wasn't the lens that dropped.

Also I do think the lens release button was accidentally pressed in your case


----------



## Northstar (Oct 30, 2013)

These are good stories, we'll bad actually, but good in the sense that I and I'm sure others will learn from your experiences. Thanks for sharing, I will be more careful and mindful of this in the future.

I would be horrified to watch and listen to my 300 2.8 fall to the ground, :-*


----------



## jhuang999 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes agree on a physical lock for the lens release button. Or an option to have to press the focus preview button at the same time to release the lens. 

I often cover weddings, events and have somehow released both 70-200 m2 and 28-70 m2 lenses by accident. I am often holding the camera in different positions, above my head pointing down, from below, side etc. Canon, please create an additional lock or safety measure!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 3, 2014)

While waiting for Canon to reinforce the lens release button, I strongly recommend getting a set of Optech Uni-loops and connecting them to the lug of your camera plate and to the BR carabiner.
Costs $6 and provides great insurance, without altering the position of your camera+lens combo.


----------

